
Great Ideas Are Growing Scarce. That’s Not So Great - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-08-09/federal-r-d-tax-credits-immigrants-might-boost-tech-innovation
======
streetcat1
Its not that great ideas are growing less. Is that risk aversion is rising,
which is also an indication of an ageing population (e.g. Japan).

This might be solved by new funding model which are less risk averse.

